# Ferry Tickets that extra 1 cm



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

We are heading for the Christmas market in Canterbury next weekend and had the brainwave of killing two birds with one stone and nipping across the channel on Thursday night, returning on Friday afternoon.
Looked on Norfolkline site and found return fair for £19 but this was for length of up to 6.5 m , add one extra cm and that goes up to £68, this seems a bit unfair that three 6.5 m motor homes can go for the price of one 7m one.
Euro Tunnel were asking £60. I thnk I will spend that £60 on booze in Canterbury.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Given the cold weather we're having I'm sure you'll be 1 cm shorter than you were in summer ! ( I'm talking about your MH

 

G.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

rommel said:


> We are heading for the Christmas market in Canterbury next weekend and had the brainwave of killing two birds with one stone and nipping across the channel on Thursday night, returning on Friday afternoon.
> Looked on Norfolkline site and found return fair for £19 but this was for length of up to 6.5 m , add one extra cm and that goes up to £68, this seems a bit unfair that three 6.5 m motor homes can go for the price of one 7m one.
> Euro Tunnel were asking £60. I thnk I will spend that £60 on booze in Canterbury.


Unless you travel in Norway don't worry about a few cm especially out of the high season. I've only been measured once and that was when I tried to sneak onto a North Sea Ferries sailing at Zeebrugge with a 7.5 metre van in the 6.5 class.

I'd arrived a bit late and one of the loading staff was doing check in. I didn't mind I'd got away with it for a couple of years. I know it's naughty but the prices in those days were horrendous.

Don


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hello Rommell, 
If it's only going to be a little, I would book at the shorter length. We've never been measured  , and normally have the bike rack on the back when booking for 6.0m (the van's length without the bike rack).

Not thinking of doing the German Chistmas markets then? :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

btw, the C & CC site at Canterbury is very good; we were there 2 weeks ago. You can book grass pitches if they haven't got hardstandings available, and they park you on the road - loads of room there.


----------



## CompleteNutter (May 20, 2005)

Use an elastic tape measure


----------

